# Stephen Fry, Twitter and the "professionally offended"



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2016)

I see dear old Stephen has caused offence in certain quarters over his comments as host of the BAFTA's last night.  For those of you who missed it, Jenny Beavan won the BAFTA for costume design for Mad Max; Fury Road.  As she came down the stairs to collect it, Mrs BiM commented that she looked like she'd left her motorbike outside whereas I just thought that she looked like a sack of something tied up with a bit of string; frankly I dress more smartly to go to football.  As she leaves with the award Stephen's comment was "Only one of the great cinematic costume designers would come to the awards dressed like a bag lady" which drew raucous laughter & oohs in fairly equal proportion.  

Consequently the Twitterati appear to have turned on Stephen and despite describing Beavan as a "dear friend" and posting a photograph of Beavan & himself under the heading "Jenny Baglady Beavan and Stephen Outrageous Misogynist Swine Fry at the BAFTA's after party, he has now quit Twitter, describing it as "a stalking ground for the sanctimoniously self righteous". 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-35577913

So, is Mr. Fry right and have these social forums become the resort of the professionally offended, or was he bang out of order?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

Think Fry is right 

It's the same with the question about people complaining about the Messi penalty

People seem to now look for any reason to complain 

Social media seems to encourage miserable UK and also encourage people looking to create something from nothing and to make a name for themselves 

Those people complaining about a clear light hearted remark between friends would now revelling in the fact they have caused Fry to react and leave Twitter - classic trolling - some celebs love it and enjoy and encourage it - Sugar and Piers Morgan are two perfect examples.

Stephen Fry was a massive reason Twitter exploded - he was very active during the early years and always was very good on - good involved in debates and talked to people but then it became a breeding ground for the needy and the trolls.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 15, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Twitter, describing it as "a stalking ground for the sanctimoniously self righteous".
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like somewhere our Stephen would haunt.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2016)

The world is too politically correct, I admit to laughing out loud when Fry uttered the offending remark, because he was spot on, it was observational comedy at its irreverent best. 

But you sometimes see the same thing on this forum, where "banter" between friends is seen as an unwarranted attack, by a 3rd party.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 15, 2016)

Regardless of them being "Chums" "Dear Friends" or whatever it did sound bad at the time, the worse part being the sneering laughter from the crowd of luvvies.

I'd imagine it was one of the proudest moments of Jenny Beavan's life, Im sure given the choice she'd rather Fry kept it complimentary rather than gaining a cheap laugh from the celeb fest in front of him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

So when is the line going to be drawn Phil ? 

Is there anyone out there can just put their hand up and say stop and then tell people that at times people will say things that will either upset some people or make fun of others and it's times for people to stop being "professionally upset" 

Social media is supposed to a wonderful tool to bring everyone together but seems to drive people apart - 

Who puts a stop to everything being too PC before it gets to a point where comdians for examples can't exists for fear of being sued etc


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 15, 2016)

Banter? ... Is 'flaming' a thing of the past? 

I've popped on twice over the last week or so and when I read some posts and signatures I'm bewildered, have the mods gone or does it not matter when folk come on taking the ?

I appreciate that a few folk on here are hooked but is this Social Media thingy addictive? 

Oh and for the record I joined Facebook on Saturday, I don't think that I'll last


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The world is too politically correct, I admit to laughing out loud when Fry uttered the offending remark, because he was spot on, it was observational comedy at its irreverent best. 

But you sometimes see the same thing on this forum, where "banter" between friends is seen as an unwarranted attack, by a 3rd party.
		
Click to expand...

 To me 'banter' is something between friends. When people are just obnoxious to others they obviously don't like, and then say it is banter, they are just flaming.

Never understood twitter, but it may be because I have no interest in the lives of people I don't know personally.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2016)

She did look like one of the young ones granny though.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadly there are always people who will take offence at the slightest thing. 

Stephen Fry's problem was that a joke between friends can easily be interpreted as a slur.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2016)

Im offended at what he said.

Im offended at them being offended at what i said so im spitting my dummy out.

Im not sure who is the most pathetic.


----------



## super hans (Feb 16, 2016)

In my humble opinion, the only people that can be truly 'offended' by Frys comment are bag ladies, and I'd be very surprised if any of them are on Twitter, or even know what Twitter is.

The Twitterati are largely people going out of their way to be offended, when no offence is intended, just so they appear to be looking out for the downtrodden.

I bet most of the folk complaining wouldn't even give a real bag lady the time of day - sad sad people


----------



## Sweep (Feb 16, 2016)

PC has gone way too far and being offended has somehow taken on a much bigger role in society nowadays. People are offended over the slightest things. It's about time we grew up.
That said there is nothing wrong with being nice and considerate to one another, but a joke is a joke and should be seen as such. If no offence was intended, none should be taken.
We are all entitled to an opinion and social media is a great platform for expressing an opinion. However, Mr. Fry's comments are only a matter between him and the lady he was joking about. Whether others were offended on her behalf is actually irrelevant.


----------



## user2010 (Feb 16, 2016)

There`s a few on here who like to play at being "professionally offended"............


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2016)

loving the irony!


----------



## Slab (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't think people are offended in the numbers that take to social media, I think its more that they just want to be 'seen' to be offended

it's pretty sad to be truthful but if we're to have social media then we'll need to suffer or ignore the bad 

Being faux offended is simply an extension of those that take to social media to complain at the outrage of their parcel being 12 hours past delivery time or that their complaint wasn't resolved instantly with mega compensation

There will be genuine reasons to be offended and genuine reasons to escalate a complaint on social media, but the more its polluted with nonsense the more the impact/visibility of genuine cases will be lost


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Saw it and it is the sort of thing I would of and have said to a PP,
Saw it and it is the sort of thing a PP would of and has said to me.

The thing is, when it is your pals and you know what they are like,  ( like dry and bag lady) you can laugh about it. I have two mates who "cracked up" when the pit shut and would never dream of having a cheap shot with either of them or someone I don't know.

Sometimes people need to " man up and grow up".


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 16, 2016)

oh dear oh dear .
[TABLE="class: cke_editor, width: 670"]
[TR]
[TD="class: cke_top"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
   what a world we live in ,feeling offended on someone elses behalf,and about what ,a bloody joke ,get a life you saddos .my mum told me if you cant say something nice then say nothing at all.  [i dont always live to her words]
    it really does show how shallow peoples lives have become ,the pc world should take a look at my sig.


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2016)

In this eggshell society, you can't say anything without at least one person being 'offended', despite being in a tiny, tiny, tiny, majority. And because a few people have their noses put out of place a bit, it gets the headline news, gets traction and becomes fashionable to be politically correct on that topic. 'Bag Lady' is now another one of those topics that is in room 101. 

Soon there will be nothing left to joke about and we will all walk around in grey colour clothes, talking monotonously and robotically from a manual entitled, "English Language Guaranteed to Not to Offend Anyone, Anywhere, Any time, Any place...Guaranteed". 

:sbox:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 16, 2016)

Surely someone in this thread must've used the word THERE instead of THEIR.... come on! I'm looking to be offended!......... :smirk:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Surely someone in this thread must've used the word THERE instead of THEIR.... come on! I'm looking to be offended!......... :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

your not wrong their.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 16, 2016)

Apparently during the baftas a transgender gag was dropped that caused outrage. And yet the more obvious racist joke was missed. Not that either were bad, but it is crazy what is and isn't allowed these days!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2016)

I think Twitter has been ruined by stalkers and trolls. I can see why Fry has done it and he isn't the first


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Twitter has been ruined by stalkers and trolls. I can see why Fry has done it and he isn't the first
		
Click to expand...

Yup... Stalkers, Trolls, and people cluttering up timelines constantly asking celebrities for retweets......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 16, 2016)

There was a time when Twitter seemed new and fresh and fun. It's no longer that place and just feels a bit of a free for all with far too many eejits spouting off and being offensive.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			There was a time when Twitter seemed new and fresh and fun. It's no longer that place and just feels a bit of a free for all with far too many eejits spouting off and being offensive.
		
Click to expand...

sounds like somewhere else


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Yup... Stalkers, Trolls, and people cluttering up timelines constantly asking celebrities for retweets...... 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2016)

Half the trouble is that it generates interest in the tiny lives that people have these days.

If people paid no attention to the twitters or the newspaper columns reporting it then it would go away.

Take this thread for instance, not that I'm suggesting anybody on here has a tiny life, an absolute nothing story and yet already over 25 posts on it, and this is a golf forum!


----------



## user2010 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, it`s almost as if people look for something in the press/online etc, and then can`t wait to post it on here looking to get a rise/argument started or be "professionally offended"!


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thankfully I'm in the "couldn't give a flying fig what people say on twitter" camp


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 16, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Thankfully I'm in the "couldn't give a flying fig what people say on twitter" camp
		
Click to expand...

 face ache or twatter are not in my world .i really dont want to know when someone is taking a dump or that their bloody dog has just chased the neighbours cat up a bloody tree.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Not knowing the difference between Facebook and Twitter ( and I don't want to know), but when Kanye west is asking Mark Zuckerberg for a billion dollars so he can " carry out his ideas. Would it not of been advisable to ask him on face book and not Twitter.


----------



## Slab (Feb 17, 2016)

The poacher said:



			face ache or twatter are not in my world .i really dont want to know when someone is taking a dump or that their bloody dog has just chased the neighbours cat up a bloody tree.
		
Click to expand...



Any update on the cat/dog/tree fracas?


----------



## Sweep (Feb 18, 2016)

Slab said:



			Any update on the cat/dog/tree fracas?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2016)

I have Facebook, which is a family thing with photos of grandkids and the like. I might visit it a couple of times a week. Twitter? What's that?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Twitter? What's that?
		
Click to expand...

A place that people whom have no one left to listen to them go. And yes, i am a twitterer...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2016)

Twitter, the place full of self righteous, easily offended types, hang on...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 18, 2016)

I like Twitter,good to follow your favourite golfers & other celebs. 
If you don't like someone or don't like what they tweet,just don't follow them. 
It's that simple.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 18, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I like Twitter,good to follow your favourite golfers & other celebs. 
If you don't like someone or don't like what they tweet,just don't follow them. 
It's that simple.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I also use twitter to help me with tips for my job and also as a school governor. I've hosted a few twitter chats, there's some really useful stuff out there for free, silly not to really.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			A place that people whom have no one left to listen to them go. And yes, i am a twitterer...
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I am on the edge of my seat to hear about the latest developments in your new house.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, I am on the edge of my seat to hear about the latest developments in your new house. 

Click to expand...

OK, skirting boards on, glossed. done my grouting of the tiles, all plumbed in and ready! Next job is my office in the garage, stay tuned, its gonna be a rock and roll adventure!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2016)

Rooter said:



			OK, skirting boards on, glossed. done my grouting of the tiles, all plumbed in and ready! Next job is my office in the garage, stay tuned, its gonna be a rock and roll adventure!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, keep tweeting those updates!


----------

